# Golf Mind



## Sappho (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey I'm wondering if anyone in here has tried anything like this
http://www.newmentalfitness.com/ 
It's a self talk audio to help you break through your own personal best, I know this sort of thing works really well to change habits eg smoking so why not golf? I'm currently finding I’ve hit a wall and can't seem to break through, I've had coaching on my technique but I know when I’ve had a better day at work my game is a little better so i think my problem must be in my mind. I read an interview with one of our top female golfers down here and in it she said she had used something like this cd to help her crack her personal best.
So can anyone tell me if they've tried http://www.newmentalfitness.com/ 
Would be great to hear how/if it helped
Cheers
Sappho


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I personally don't beleive in this crap. If you don't beleive in yourself, a cd can't change your mind. If you've hit a wall, just play as much as you can. If you're stuck at 40 being your best round, play until you can be 2 over going into the last hole and not feel pressure because you've been there before. You just have to gradually move your comfort zone down to wherever you want to be.


----------



## Sappho (Oct 1, 2006)

>If you don't beleive in yourself, a cd can't change your mind. If you've hit a wall, just play as much as you can.

I'm not sure i agree with you there, as i've found that in my work i have and have had certain goals and just working head down bum up has not got me to them, i actually just end up getting frustrated from that and more and more things just seem to get in my way to getting to my goal. But what i've done in the past is use affirmations on the back of the toilet door and think about the goals as if i have already reached them as i fall to sleep each night etc etc and then over some time the goals i had just seem to fall into place easily, thats why i thought something like this cd would speed up the process of getting through my personal best.
I supose it takes an open mind but i think an open mind is how many of the best have got to where they are now. Thanks for your comments, i think i'll give it a try anyway.
Cheers
Sappho


----------

